# Free horse for me!



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey hf. Okay so one of my mom's clients has 2 colts he's giving away for free. They're both TBxQH. Apparently dad's a top notch TB racer {can't remember name} and mom is a cutting horse. He's willing to give us these horses for free. Yay! Just wanna know what you guys think. I only have pictures of the 18 month old. they're not that great cause they were taken from my moms cell phone. Lemme know what you think. 



















So sorry the pics suck.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

My question would be why is he giving away perfectly good horses for free..? 
Not trying to say there's anything wrong with them but it's a question to ask!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Lucky!! 
And yeah definitely ask why he's giving them away like that 
For the rest I hope you will enjoy them if you decide to take them!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Honestly you can't tell much, if anything, from those shots but on a related note, what are you going to do with them and what experience do you have with colts that age? Are they gelded?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he's giving them away cause he just doesn't have the time nor the desire to work with them. His parents own a farm and they breed cutting and race horses there. He's giving them to us because my mom is his accountant. Pretty sure he'd make any other person pay. 

iridehorses, if I had them in a year or 2{when they're old enough}, I'd be training them to do eventing, probably selling at least one of them after its trained, make some money. I have had a colt. He's my 8 year old POA gelding now. We got him when he was a year and we got him gelded. The 2 we might get aren't gelded. The one in the photo has only dropped 1 testicle and the other horse is not even a year old yet. They're brothers


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

By the time he's trained enought to get good money, you wont get it. Add the cost of feed+training+upkeep= hundreds of thousands that you wont get back.
You should maybe take just one.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

We already keep horses at our house. thunder hooves i'll make money, my mom might not.  its either get these 2 or 2 other youngsters. we need 2 because i refuse to just keep a horse alone. it needs companionship.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

"i'll make money, my mom might not" - thats not very nice... and by the time its trained i agree with thunder, you cant make money selling horses these days unless they are top of the line desired horses. theres TONS of free appendixs' , QHs, tbs, all trained , WELL trained..for free.. so think about this before you take more than you can handle or afford...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh gosh there are MANY MANY free horses in Alberta. I could have 50 horses in my pasture if I wanted to. These horses are not worth alot of money and probably never will be. Go on our local classifieds. Even well started appendix's that are papered are not selling.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

okay guys please stop. i just wanted to know what you thought of this horse. I am tired of you telling me its dumb to get them. We are getting them...probably and nothings going to change my mind. The owner{who my mom trusts} says that his dad is a winning racehorse and his mom is an amazing cutting horse. speed and agility. just what I need for eventing. I MIGHT sell them, no gaurantees I will. might keep them for myself. 

besides in 2-3 years the market might get better, you never know so please stop telling me to look elsewhere and not get them. there is a reason we aren't getting adults and its because at the moment I have a riding horse. in 2-3 years i'm gonna want a better one though, plus i wanna train horses for a career and i'd like to get a reputation sooner then later.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

lol he can tell you anything he thinks you want to hear... theres TONS of winning race horses haha.. 1/2 of them shoulden't reproduce but they still do. winning dosent make a difference its how many wins and their conformation and pedigree. find out the name of this so called great stud. w.out papers nothings guarenteed. just b/c he knows your mom dosen't mean he wont lie if he thinks you wont find out.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

An honest seller is just as hard to find as an honest horse. Just because he's telling you what you want to hear doesnt mean he's being truthful. My dad has a good friend that's tried to pawn off a blind gelding on us and a 6 year old barely broke mare. Thankfully, I've met these horses, otherwise I might be as unaware as you. You know what he said about the mare, when I asked if she was broke? "Sure she's broke.. she just needs alittle time is all.." And the gelding? I asked how you could even ride a blind gelding and he said.."Sure you can ride him, you just have to guide him is all.." This one of my dad's good friends. My dad's own uncle pawned off a nutty horse on us a few years back, claiming he was so gentle you could shoot a gun off of his back. Right! Haha. Just days after we got him here, we found out you had to use a walking start to get on him. And we also found out he had a tendency to buck when you wanted him to stop.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

The market will go up because Wy and SD are already opening the doors for slaughter. Whos to say what state is next? Good luck on your project!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey next time your mom is on the phone or whatever with him, ask what the sires name was. I'll look his race records and pedigree .


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

okay thank you justsambam. and guys you don't know him and I find it rude that your telling me he's probably not telling the truth or there's a good chance he isn't. My mom has known him for a year or 2 and she's known people all around him for years. He is telling the truth!!.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Really? FYI - There is no such thing as a FREE horse. There is only such thing as no purchase price. 

So... Telling people what to say and what not to say? Really? C'mon, you posted this on a public forum. What did you THINK was going to happen? Critquie the horses? With those photo's? With what you said? C'mon. 

If you think you're going to make money off either of these horses, I'd say you're having a real nice fantasy dream. Without even getting them home, you're already in the hole about $300 for gelding them both (you ARE gelding them, right?). Then you've got shots, deworming, trims, feed. Training fees or time you'll invest. 
You'll be my hero if you think you can sell either of these horses for $2500 which is what you'd need to being to make a profit off them. 
Because in reality, they're grade geldings (hopefully), being trained by an ameatur, most likely with mediocre conformation and no pedigree. Even "broke", they are $300 horses. 



> "i'll make money, my mom might not"


Seriously? That statement right there tells me that right at this moment, you've got neither the maturity or mental ability to be able to handle to stud colts.
You don't get reputable experiance by training horses by yourself. You get reptuable experiance by working with a reptuable trainer in your area who will be able to teach you, without you getting hurt or killed.

Sorry, but I've got to put it in black and white. Do I think it's a good idea? No.

Good luck whatever you decide to do, though.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

you can most definitely get a reputation training a horse by yourself! if it is trained well and wins in the show ring then yes I could get a reputation for producing a horse like that. even without working with a reputable trainer.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sure. Okay. Do you know how to teach a horse to sidepass? Spin? Turn on the forehand? Leg yield? Two track? Round out? Drop into frame? Pick up a lead? Switch leads?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

i do know how to teach a horse sidepass and turn on the forehand and picking up leads and switching leads. 

i'd actually like to thank you for replying the way you have in this thread. Now i have even more of a reason to get these colts, train them and sell them. and MAKE MONEY


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Uh huh. For show? I see you missed a couple biggers there. It's really not shameful to admit that getting trained by a trainer is the best thing. That's how ALL the big name trainer's have done it. 

So,you'll have to excuse me if I take that statement with a couple shakers full of salt.

Anyway..haha!
Good luck!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> i do know how to teach a horse sidepass and turn on the forehand and picking up leads and switching leads.
> 
> i'd actually like to thank you for replying the way you have in this thread. Now i have even more of a reason to get these colts, train them and sell them. and MAKE MONEY


I'm really not trying to undermine you -- really, I'm not. I'll start by saying you're obviously bound and determined to get them, so good for you, I hope it works out exactly as you plan and everything goes wonderful and sunshine rainbows daisies etc.

But by reading this thread it seems like you're more interested in just getting these colts and making money.. When really, what you should be interested in, if you are trying to make a name for yourself like you say you are, is patiently training and creating horses for the betterment of the horse world.. Not just seeing dollar signs. 

If I've misread your goals I'm sorry, but to me it seems like you should prioritize and decide whats your top goal - creating good horses for a name for yourself (which will take a good amount of time and money) or creating horses that are rideable and selling them off to recoup your cash asap (which will probably not take that long, or make a good name for yourself). 

Also, I would remind you, if you are training these horses yourself, your name is on them effectively for life -- whether they turn out to be national champions or unrideable broncs. Your reputation or current lack thereof is on the line.

That said, best of luck to you, I hope you post updates of their progress and learn lots from them.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I am in agreement with wsarabians, but just to add my $0.02. If you're getting these two in large part to prove to someone that you don't know from an online forum who "doubted your training prowess" that you can train a stud colt and MAKE MONEY off of it then you have a lot more maturing and growing up to do. You should never attempt to train a horse for any other reason than to make that horse a rideable, well mannered part of equine society. If you do it for the money, to prove to someone you can, for sh*ts and giggles, etc then you're going to do it wrong and the horse will suffer. So take a step back and ask yourself the following questions. Are you going to train these horses for the next 10 years if that's what it takes to get them fully trained? Are you going to keep them until you are 99% certain that they are safe to be ridden by other people with minimal skills? Are you willing to put more money into them than you will get out of them? Are you willing to do everything necessary to save them and/or eliminate their suffering if they get injured or sick while under your care? If you answer no to any of those questions then you should absolutely not get either of them.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I think they are cute


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's my two cents.

Have 911 on speed dial. Or better yet, Have the ambulance ring side during every "training session".


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

DustyDiamond said:


> I think they are cute


thankyou. thats the only nice thing people hav said on here.

as for everyone else. i'm getitng them and training them for me. and yes, i'll put as much time and effort in to these horses as it takes because they deserve something a whole hell of a lot better then a slaughter house. if you guys wouldn't get these horses because they're not perfect or because they're studs that's your call. and in the end they will be gelded and they will be turned in to nice horses. wether it ends up being show quality, mountain quality or lesson quality i don't know but i can't wait to find out. 

admins can lock this thread now please and thank you.


----------

